# Repeated Logout



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZsOsYoAABnfgAAQQOWAEoAEEAC/79/gIACFEU/VPU2pNqeTRPT0pg0mGoNTJGgaNDQPUZAaIXFZXCOxSoPOt9LSPkIeyD4/BxYFT1FH3tvxhyrWARyB7wyZwaz/VHx40u53YEMfJVw6hYjRfTudLIat0NAtxrcBmSIYbXOKiBuhJXbGroedi0ISephQIW7sdoTnSZqs3oqweyTkMvrlPIRFlRUFodpj7q5I6z/i7kinChITYdYxQA==


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Can also happen if you have antivirus software that recommends removing cookies etc and you elect to remove them.


----------



## OTTO (Aug 22, 2010)

Ah the old anti virus logging me out trick hey.
I ran my clean up program last night, first time in a long time, first time since i joined this and yakwest forums.
Got home today and not only have i been logged out but too many incorrect log in attempts.
Hmmmm, think there might be a prankster about.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had trouble with log outs over the last month.
You're not on a mac (safari) are you ?

I've just switched to firefox and seem to be staying logged in since.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

indiedog said:


> Just had to log in again this morning, and the problem has only been for the last month or so. Kez, yes I am on a Mac using Safari but had it for a while so that shouldn't be the issue.


I think it is something to do with a safari update.
I have always been on mac and never had the problem until about a month ago.

I have always been told that firefox is a better browser but couldn't be arsed changing over. Now that I have, I can recommend it.
No more log out problems either.
Firefox will import all your book marks, so it's a smooth change.
Otherwise it's a matter of waiting until one of the safari updates sets it right again. The last one didn't help.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It happens to me a lot too, and I'm on IE.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > It happens to me a lot too, and I'm on IE.
> ...


At least you're not deleting half of my posts. I would find that really offensive and [Mod Edit]


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I use IE8 and am now having the same troubles being logged out every time I exit IE.

Tried deleting all board cookies as mentioned but makes no difference. Not having a problem on my phone so obviously something to do with my desktop pc.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Seems to be something with IE red 
Works IE an keep getting bump or won't load mobile and home
Are firefox and their all good

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I switched from safari to firefox and haven't had any more trouble.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZPUdhUAACnfgGAQUSfzepAGOgq////wMAClhEJlNPUwm1BtR6jJ6g02nqmTQNpAihoA0aAIwNEyMAmmE9BCInmqaaep+qaaaN6o0AAMmgHlE1dktCEA6x+3MKyzvIQQhcOyY76WkbeDqTDiox8CxXvWLra4oM8HwjLmtlwVPyj842ZvS7lCiqau0r+nFEq5ET61GSfh4KQ4YMHsrAbcFjESndNqcJJhwQwyIeGSIiljXaz6EF8za43OR66JhUtQOJJ2tZ9bhlHRdDm8zIcQQM4Y7hxkpKqsEbyhN4yB6SiKcViSBYGVjfgMi5K/i7kinChISeo7CoA=


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

occy said:


> Call that a problem? You haven't got one in my books till your posts start disappearing without explanation, and you start getting locked out for a week at a time for upsetting some of our more politically sensitive folk. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah, could be problem, pink octopus and all!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

log out and offline has hit me before


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXyasd4AAApfgAAQQAEAAIYgHAAvZpRgIABUUGjRoMgNCKPyp6h6jIaPR6oSG7ErdWa0NPFaDkXQgnzp3lnv7TGyganScBLGfxdyRThQkHyasd4=


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm no longer having an issue on IE 8.0.6001.18943.

Or it could just be that Ant has stopped messing with my mind.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> God did it.


I read that in a book somewhere.

Now indiedog did you eat your cookies like Ken asked you to ?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

happened to me654685468548679068-06----4654356466587579657 times


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWP5eYAAAAlXgAAQQAWAIBAAN6ff4CAASGqYjxTT0NTT0mgEqn6iaeoGmhoeo0lBg9yB22pWE0u6rhNTiDcMQljItUZJuE0SbxWt3TwUU6yQuJQJDooZ+sRLNsWalTXTD8XckU4UJBj+XmAA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVv1jngAADhfgAAQUPeAErnMlKo+7/+gMADqAaagEE9NE1PFNNHpHpqGmjYUKmjEeo0ABoBoAAAwGjIaDCAaAaaAAmdzXYzaPZoyT8iA+Wfeygv+erPFqRcXqm0hvqyiRcA9SxgHychCgIKLnToUjAYhM8FWIZw+zgISeNNJdHzCvMqkdfYqHXGOTB3XetLSmxQYnR3JD0YtZDeYE+vSkGf+1fmfYHeuqYRgZKOnADIo8UTTyrbbAPdHwRx2ulPTIXFigqKLRpMtKlJrZStLsSkRLamF5wDsLZJmfrZ1yMiLwvNtlXkIYIKfQNAMzA1ED0ZBFqZuFqFCPRQIK0eoVizl/i7kinChILfrHPA=


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Guys, its been 12mths for me at least. I've put it down to 'never able to be fixed'.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Guys, just a bit of insurance.
I've come across some forums that are touchy about the time it leaves you to compose the "Next Great American Novel".
A simple insurance is to highlight and then copy the text in the input window right before you his send.

If you get logged out, log back in, re-reply and hit paste. Bam. 15 extra seconds and your day is significantly brighter.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You should have wore a rash guard!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Brad, if you're checking in at least 8 times a day, why not just leave the forum open in a tab or minimized window permanently?


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeh, happens to me pretty regularly. I dont post much these days so it doesnt inconvenience me too much.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> We cant stand Eric, he smells like burning camel


Is that a friction burn :shock:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Happens to me in bursts. Sometimes not for months, then many times in a week or two. ISP is Bigpond and browser is IE (I know, I'm a luddite).


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I use Telstra Bigpond.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Adsl1, i cant get adsl2 in our area. Like Ado, it happens on and off both at home and at work (also bigpond). Havent had any trouble since logging back in yesterday.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

My work computer logs me out every day, at home it has stayed logged in for 4 days now.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

So much for IE7 being the problem, its worse with IE8, need to log in EVERY time now. For those of you having problems, are you on multiple forums and find AKFF is the only culprit?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kraley said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Happens to me in bursts. Sometimes not for months, then many times in a week or two. ISP is Bigpond and browser is IE (I know, I'm a luddite).
> ...


ADSL2+ Bungendore exchange. Wireless within the house (Netgear).


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Strange. I'll probably stuff it now, but I have noticed I have been staying logged in. The only thing I am doing differently is instead of going to www.akff.net then heading to the forum link, I have been coming straight to www.akff.net/forum/

Why that would make a difference I don't know, or if in fact it has or if its just a fluke, time will tell!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU6tAOUAABDfgAAQYAcAELcgGSA3Z56gIABIw/VPUzUDTTDUAPUCCjJgmmmgwmgxG1jDZLndFfJcTYhO1jUISo0nCx4E0WJP7zJit9Mwv3hz81EircLdXQhOxgSWIh+LuSKcKEgnVoBygA==


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Ive been logged in both at work and home for nearly a week now.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfh3gpMAAAvfgAAQQAWAEAgAUAA+592AIABIx6T0T1PU2jKDaj0Knqb0kwCYAECknmXXk0su0H7cXZVaW7kJDiGjBnwNwdD0+gCYSGl8YNfFlg0ABwKfRdyRThQkPh3gpMA=


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I'm STILL logged in. I have no idea why. I've even tried what I thought was the problem and started from the home page, but it is still ok.

Has AKFF done something to the forum that might have fixed it by chance? My updates are turned off so pretty sure its not something different on my end.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZMQHxMAACVfgAAQUIWAAqFLFAo/5//gMADU1hqn6jQSeEaQwgNDEaDVNgSeqaA0aAxD1A9QajRDTI00GgAABuYhbRUzPnHqvL2uV6mGsxkTEUQqJSQzRDnlR0ncTXHCCo6RGbxxt7YdUxBwDslnlZ7TuoTIN6ZH4XAjgFrVclWh+4mF5EzXqjVHdNfEmQfXDz5bINQXUZWJBcyQkH7OYFqxbxI0PaoRTkj0E4xzUEslA6GOEKSSucmrqNdrIzpMO3UFZ7WCbKLyijEYUD6GoMKtpOeZOwkCM3sCWgmZdqrD31FVdsBcHWEwauuf8XckU4UJCTEB8TA=


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Interesting. I have no problems using firefox on the MacBook but safari on my iPhone has started logging me out regularly. Incidentally does anyone use an alternative browser on their iPhone?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I got loged out twice yesterday trying to post a trip report, being new to this i thought i was putting down to mutch info, as it takes me a while to type things i wasn't happy when it all disapeared when i hit the submit ,then a message came up saying you need to be logged in to post a report. i got my wife to type it again as shes faster and the same thing happened when she hit save draft. so i wrote a small report with pictures and it went through. 
cheers killer.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUYNCWwAAAjXgAAQQIMAQBAAJu/XoCAASKnqNqNtRqaMnplCJo0aBoACZfAXaEDQlpMFW2GvJM4ZzLRvPqPHJX1xUqm4c3njEGJQwgXxdyRThQkEYNCWwA==


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks red, i'll try that next time. 
cheers killer.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I'm still in.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I just moved on to firefox 4 and that little sucker seems to be logging me out, only on this forum though not others.
mac, osx 10.6


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm on FF4 now too. 
XP.
I never had issues here, but I have noticed another phpBB forum with similar logout issues. The fix seems to be log out, clear cookies, restart browser, log in and check the remember me box. You will need to then log off manually if you share the computer, etc but you will stay logged in between threads and subforums instead of having to re-login every time.

$0.02US


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQjRpp8AADhfgAAQQIcgACFoUAA//9+gMAEiYDUeoDUnpMmgxNkyJoRPRNT1MINTTJphHqNAlNInqam0mRoNNAaA4LFvOJbCJtSrugjbIeTq4HQ8odnsjKL3LnRFSWHARL4GTe8BwyD+AWiKJf12tjlGg0WmN+GsIffT7p+Hg71YKLG86tbQbHPLNilYTLPxisXsKuQOBZcrquYpCGsyuSP54ib9VZugghREtgx4yqpDm+lExN6ZLInNfB5dL2U8sItNTYQUfEIsLDdcUXVnV0xYss0IUtf3J1YKjDjuyqGFNhyvsnC3qS4moTC+nZNidKYpQ6mhJScuVcoNa6NaZYxoJlweu0d4vugdonTOgYCmsEEKiKQx+kOzitzL4nCSbI57ph/F3JFOFCQCNGmnwA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeZsT/IAADNfgAAQUIeQAqGp0Co////gMAD1shFGTQ09JoaADQAAAamjQKeJNMhoaAB6j0JoNTE0UekPU9Q0bKZBoNANNsEi+nd8IFyKZ5h0/mhxpDqGxY9JxW4gwCk1MElPPkBQdIU/WgCXm4ZyrsQCvCmdPq5aZQjgQFssXrIglxRCCTvVguILQ/J1oPYJeBIbDrIHdMfio1eLhC85+B3Wq1slRiWGh1YqGD7UsQMywqdsi+ElRPJoUWNbxccMURuMoMoc1hYtQCYJG1YB2DVfCx9ellQWQ1xDRktyGh0SiWGCBSUpSeG9KCxuwR0hGQqqqkCPMMhvYgeYBlHEGExsQIMrhan8XckU4UJDmbE/yA==


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a pain in the butt.
I am now back to being logged out, not on any other forums, just akff. I am also finding the site really slow at the moment.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ3QzlkAAA9fgAAQUIGAAqAAGAo3a/4wIABIhTGo9Q9E2oyGTTQNSek0NPU00BhG1PUQjaMJVuu7bSmS5IBHNjEHMnRw+gC2cNI1uDyo8/B3mYeHExIktioGjw0dNNzS6PVmsykoV4/F3JFOFCQndDOWQA==


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I couldn;t even get AKFF up for a while yesterday. Not the home page, forum or even a link from my history.
But it all seems OK again.
I don't like FF4 so far, it's disagreed with a few sites.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > other forums
> ...


Not to sure about phpbb thing, how do you tell ?
Both sydney angler and fishraider remember me forever no matter what I change, I don't ever recall being logged out of either.
Speed seems to be back up today but some days I have to have another window open so I have something to do whilst I wait for akff to load pages.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXB9p9cAACDflAAQQAXSkJCBUAo35/6gACAQACAAaDVND0gNDQHpAaB6gaEFHtJqPU0GjNI02SaKbPEN0XBrWYP3xfBXIXSdveRMyN3LXkCAUA4BQsTiPAT15KmXAOfM0+m0GNqifUMqlO+C2cS3EsI+5RuVcIpXIdKXpK0HsEDMq0bzs57ZkwhyQbA/xgSduf8XckU4UJBwfafX


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> > Not to sure about phpbb thing, how do you tell ?
> 
> 
> Right down the bottom of the page:
> ...


Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.4


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I get the max users message at about 2pm everyday.

Maybe we should all do some work at 2pm.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The site backs up around 2 to 3 o'clock each day, so we tend to get the max user message around that time.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZBH7bgAADDfgAAQUOf4CgAgnio////wMADjERTxGplGJoxDQ0M0AmQeoYDRkNBhANANNAADRMpkMQmIA0AAGjIzmJBVj3x0xE1aJmK3X5TWxQgwYNG8Zfh9kl/dzOMkGJWSgfcBVrZQ+TZM4rat0W8jWc1a5M7nNChPJjkFhge0FuVSfqXlwwhgQbArunU1tJDeoIWqKAj1BusdSPkBBwWcCBMG+6VF7Gv1PfkR7KakqI/MQLzR5QEpmoDIyB02hiHYqPgZMBYoYEh5g8ThscMDQLfXROEKq2K8vyOrLJC7PRarzAmdKsHBDZIgY1zgqAFQLFJMQYsuWc1DDGd5/xdyRThQkJBH7bg=


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

*%#&@ forum!!! Its doing it again!! :lol:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, after now using the direct link to the forum (www.akff.net/forum) for some time, without any log out issues, I accidentally went through the home page of www.akff.net then clicked the forum link. Guess what, it suddenly forgot me again, so, my problem at least seems to be related to linking from the akff.net home page.


----------

